
90% of Bitcoin's value could get wiped out, Wall Street veteran Peter Boockvar - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/19/bitcoin-could-lose-90-percent-of-its-value-wall-st-veteran-boockvar-warns.html
======
sanefive
He is not the first "Wall Street veteran" to predict a Bitcoin crash. This is
all the same speech for 4 years. They will keep on saying the same, even when
the bitcoin will be priced at 40K dollars...

~~~
SirLJ
good luck with that...

